# OMG, Chris Andersen



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

18 rebounds in 28 minutes at the end of the 3/4 (Hornets Vs Hawks)


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> 18 rebounds in 28 minutes at the end of the 3/4 (Hornets Vs Hawks)


That boy is a rebounding machine tonight!! Go Birdman!!! :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And 10 points!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this is against the hawks. not really thread worthy


----------



## LosNetsEn2k6 (Apr 15, 2005)

Did you see the Game Salim Stoudamire had tonight? Thats really incredible...30 points in 29 minutes. The Hawks have a nice young team for the future, and they have plenty of assets to trade.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hornets were up by 26 points, and then Salim went berzerk.. Hawks end up losing by 3.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

amazing comeback but just short.

i cant believe the hawks are 0-9. they have talent.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Hornets were up by 26 points, and then Salim went berzerk.. Hawks end up losing by 3.


Hornets always lose their big leads. They have trouble finishing.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> amazing comeback but just short.
> 
> i cant believe the hawks are 0-9. they have talent.


so does t.o.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Both Toronto and Atlanta have talent, their teams just don't have identities. I haven't really watched Atlanta play, but from what I've seen from Toronto, they don't seem to know exactly what to do on offense. Jalen likes to hog (but is actually seeing the bench now), Bosh doesn't see the ball enough, Mike James hogs, they take shots early in the shot clock, they take bad shots, they rush things...It seems as if they just haven't learned how to play together.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Were the rebounds all off his own missed dunks? :raised_ey


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Were the rebounds all off his own missed dunks? :raised_ey


HaHaHa!  What's important is those rebounds probably helped the Hornets get the "w".


----------

